
How to create a buck based c++ project - entelechy
https://medium.com/@buckaroo.pm/how-to-create-a-buck-based-c-c-project-38b85273d6a6
======
stargrazer
What the hell is Buck? Too many web sites start by telling you how to install
the latest and greatest. But they never tell you what it is that you are
supposed to be installing.

~~~
adgasf
From [https://buckbuild.com/](https://buckbuild.com/) "Buck is a build system
developed and used by Facebook. It encourages the creation of small, reusable
modules consisting of code and resources, and supports a variety of languages
on many platforms. "

